# chispa con 3 volts



## vncsxxx (Dic 7, 2007)

que disposivo me puede generar una chispa con 3 voltios o el calor nesesario como para  poder tronar cuetes a control remoto o con un relog digital agradeceria el informe


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

Yo uso una lámpara de navidad, le rompo la punta, la lleno de pólvora, y la tapo con una cinta para que no se escape, si quieres prender una mecha, pon con la polvora la mecha (valga la redundancia)

Para activarlo uso 9V, una batería de las "cuadradas", pero creo que con 3v debe funcionar perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## vncsxxx (Dic 7, 2007)

gracias se agradece el aporte les agradesco que me sacaran mi duda


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 7, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Yo uso una lámpara de navidad, le rompo la punta, la lleno de pólvora, y la tapo con una cinta para que no se escape, si quieres prender una mecha, pon con la polvora la mecha (valga la redundancia)



Tambien lo uso de esa forma!  es excelente para prender los morteros sincronizadamente.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 8, 2007)

Con una inductancia se peude aumentar un poco la fuerza de la chispa.
Si haces la prueba con un motorcito de juguete de 1,5V y le tocas los ocntactos suavemente con un cable veras que saltan chispas, mas que si haces un corto directo con la pila.
Saludos.


----------



## vncsxxx (Dic 8, 2007)

quisiera saber  como se pueden tocar los contactos ya que mi idea es  poder  producir la chispa a control remoto  o con un dispositivo de tiempo  ya se un reloj digital o un control de 3 v. no se si mi idea es clara pero lo de los focos de navidad me resulta interesante lo que no se es si  al sellar los focos esto produciria una explosion en este y que tanta polvora ocuparia ponerle para que este  no rompa el filamento gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 8, 2007)

Si haces lo de los foquitos la cantidad de polvora debe ser poca, igual no entra mucho ahi dentro, si esta suelta y no la comprimes no estallará sino que arderá.
Lo otro que se hace como ignicion en sistemas de seguridad es lo siguiente.
Pones dos contactos separados por un par de mm. de distancia y los unes con un filamento muy delgado que actuará como fusible. En la practica se utilizan metales especiales pero un hilo de "virulana" o esponja de acero te anda perfecto. 
Luego cubres esto con un poco de polvora, deflagante o algun combustible rápido.
Cuando la corriente pasa, si es suficiente, calienta el filamento y este inicia la reacción.
Es un metodo  muy seguro y efectivo si se hace bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 8, 2007)

vncsxxx dijo:
			
		

> quisiera saber  como se pueden tocar los contactos ya que mi idea es  poder  producir la chispa a control remoto  o con un dispositivo de tiempo  ya se un reloj digital o un control de 3 v. no se si mi idea es clara pero lo de los focos de navidad me resulta interesante lo que no se es si  al sellar los focos esto produciria una explosion en este y que tanta polvora ocuparia ponerle para que este  no rompa el filamento gracias



Yo lo que hago es romperle la punta al foco, la punta nomás, luego relleno con la pólvora más fina que pueda lograr, se rellena el foco, y lo tapo con un poco de cinta para que no se caiga la pólvora.

Saludos


----------



## vncsxxx (Dic 8, 2007)

haber si entendi el procedimiento gracias


----------



## danielticle31 (Dic 9, 2007)

Podrias usar un circuito que te convierta la corriente continua en pulsante de alta frecuencia, esta señal entra a una bobina elevadora que podria ser una de encendido de automovil y listo, tendrias energia suficiente para lograr una chispa entre dos electrodos a una distancia de unos 2mm como maximo. Aunque la distancia dependeria de la tension generada por la bobina.
Si te interesa este tipo de artefacto te puedo dar mas datos.


----------



## vncsxxx (Dic 9, 2007)

sabes  en realidad es interesante solo que funcione con 3 v ya que de ese voltajje es mi  remoto y si no es mucha la inversion pues si me interesa gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 9, 2007)

Yo no creo que halla que enredarse con altas frecuencias ni nada. Solo con la pila o una fuente y unos cuantos metros de cable o un temporizador puedes hacer todo lo que quieras.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 26, 2008)

Creo que con una resistencia de 1 hom se puede, recuerdo que el otro dia conecte una de unos cuantos k a 220 y te puedo asegurar que explota!


----------



## totung (Abr 28, 2008)

quitale el generador de chispa electronica a un encendedor de cocina no necesita pilas


----------



## SAAM (Oct 17, 2009)

no eso no funciona ya lo intente


----------

